# all done for now.........but what about drugs?



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 23:59:59 -0400*
Hi all,
Well after waiting almost a year I finally did my fitness testing for 
the reserve not much to that and because my interview was over six 
months ago I had to do another one of those as well.
 But I‘m curious. When I did my first interview the Captain had me read 
over a paper that had a bunch of drugs and chemicals listed on it. I had 
to promise never to use anything on the list and sign the paper 
promising to turn in any forces member I saw using them.  I didn‘t have 
a clue what any of that stuff even was or that there were that many 
things out there to get high on! Thats wrong actually. I knew what THC 
was. I know a real pot-head.
 I‘m not  worried about using anything I‘m not supposed to though it 
would be nice to know what the heck I told them I wouldn‘t do.  Now, 
because they seemed to make a fairly big deal about the paper, I figured 
they would stick me with a needle and test me to be sure I was being 
honest. Seemed reasonable to me. But I did the medical, no needle. I did 
the fitness test, no needle. Don‘t  they ever check us to be sure? How 
do they and I  know the guy on the range next to me isn‘t using 
something that‘ll make him do something to endanger me or someone else?
RobA
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi all,
Well after waiting almost a year I finally did 
my fitness
testing for the reservenot much to that and because my interview 
was
over six months ago I had to do another one of those as 
well.
But I‘m curious. When I did my first 
interview the
Captain had me read over a paper that had a bunch of drugs and chemicals 
listed
on it. I had to promise never to use anything on the list and sign the 
paper
promising to turn in any forces member I saw using them.  I didn‘t have 
a clue
what any of that stuff even was or that there were that many things out 
there to
get high on! Thats wrong actually. I knew whatTHC was. I know a 
real
pot-head.
I‘m not worried about using anything 
I‘m not
supposed tothough it would be nice to know what the heck I told
themI wouldn‘t do. Now, because they seemed to make a fairly 
big
deal aboutthe paper,I figured they would stick me with a 
needle and
test me to be sure I was being honest. Seemed reasonable to me. But I 
did the
medical, no needle. I did the fitness test, no needle.Don‘t 
they
ever check us to be sure? How dothey and I  know the guy on the 
range
next to me isn‘t using something that‘ll make him do something to 
endanger me or
someone else? 
RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 14:03:21 -0400*
We had blood taking in basic training that was examined for drug 
residue. I knew a fellow who was thrown out because they found mushrooms 
in his blood system.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob A.
  To: army mailing list
  Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 2000 11:59 PM
  Subject: all done for now.........but what about drugs?
  Hi all,
  Well after waiting almost a year I finally did my fitness testing for 
the reserve not much to that and because my interview was over six 
months ago I had to do another one of those as well.
   But I‘m curious. When I did my first interview the Captain had me 
read over a paper that had a bunch of drugs and chemicals listed on it. 
I had to promise never to use anything on the list and sign the paper 
promising to turn in any forces member I saw using them. I didn‘t have a 
clue what any of that stuff even was or that there were that many things 
out there to get high on! Thats wrong actually. I knew what THC was. I 
know a real pot-head.
   I‘m not  worried about using anything I‘m not supposed to though it 
would be nice to know what the heck I told them I wouldn‘t do.  Now, 
because they seemed to make a fairly big deal about the paper, I figured 
they would stick me with a needle and test me to be sure I was being 
honest. Seemed reasonable to me. But I did the medical, no needle. I did 
the fitness test, no needle. Don‘t  they ever check us to be sure? How 
do they and I  know the guy on the range next to me isn‘t using 
something that‘ll make him do something to endanger me or someone else?
  RobA
We had blood taking 
in basic
training that was examined for drug residue. I knew a fellow who was 
thrown out
because they found mushrooms in his blood system.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  A. 
  To: army mailing list 
  Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 
2000 11:59
  PM
  Subject: all done for 
now.........but
  what about drugs?

  Hi all,
  Well after waiting almost a year I finally did 
my
  fitness testing for the reservenot much to that and because my 
  interview was over six months ago I had to do another one of those as
  well.
  But I‘m curious. When I did my first 
interview the
  Captain had me read over a paper that had a bunch of drugs and 
chemicals
  listed on it. I had to promise never to use anything on the list and 
sign the
  paper promising to turn in any forces member I saw using them. I 
didn‘t have a
  clue what any of that stuff even was or that there were that many 
things out
  there to get high on! Thats wrong actually. I knew whatTHC was. 
I know
  a real pot-head.
  I‘m not worried about using 
anything I‘m not
  supposed tothough it would be nice to know what the heck I told
  themI wouldn‘t do. Now, because they seemed to make a 
fairly big
  deal aboutthe paper,I figured they would stick me with a 
needle
  and test me to be sure I was being honest. Seemed reasonable to me. 
But I did
  the medical, no needle. I did the fitness test, no 
needle.Don‘t
  they ever check us to be sure? How dothey and I  know the guy 
on the
  range next to me isn‘t using something that‘ll make him do something 
to
  endanger me or someone else? 
  RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *TheMightyRat@aol.com* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 14:16:05 EDT*
magic mushrooms?  or just regular mushrooms?   there is quite a difference.  
If it was the magic mushroom then your friend should have been thrown 
out.........but if it wasnt then they should have looked harder at the test 
and found their own mistake.
                              Rats‘ Rule
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 14:24:34 -0400*
magic mushrooms of course. i doubt the canadian armed forces is worried
about the use of regular mushrooms p
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 2000 2:16 PM
Subject: Re: all done for now.........but what about drugs?
> magic mushrooms?  or just regular mushrooms?   there is quite a
difference.
> If it was the magic mushroom then your friend should have been thrown
> out.........but if it wasnt then they should have looked harder at the
test
> and found their own mistake.
>
>                               Rats‘ Rule
>
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *TheMightyRat@aol.com* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 14:49:12 EDT*
hahaha     well...........then   
                              Rats‘ Rule
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 19 Sep 2000 16:42:18 -0700*
The majority of random drupg tests are performed by urinalysis.  I‘m 
sure you have supplied plenty of them so far.  If they are conducting 
drug screening, that is the preferred method.  They do not expect every 
recruit to have a drug problem, they give you the benefit of the doubt.  
As for the next recruit in line, and his level of ability, you will 
always have those questions.  Just pay attention to everything around 
you, and you won‘t be caught short.
Good luck..
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
The majority of random drupg tests are 
performed by
urinalysis. I‘m sure you have supplied plenty of them so 
far. If
they are conducting drug screening, that is the preferred method. 
They do
not expect every recruit to have a drug problem, they give you the 
benefit of
the doubt. As for the next recruit in line, and his level of 
ability, you
will always have those questions. Just pay attention to everything 
around
you, and you won‘t be caught short.
Good luck..
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 21:43:14 -0400*
A wizz test eh? I guess I should have known that but I haven‘t been 
asked for one of those either. I did have to urinate on a paper little 
stick though. You know, the female corporal who was doing some of the 
medical had no sense of humour when I proudly held it up for her to see 
and said "See......I told you I wasn‘t pregnant!"
First lesson learned: close wise-***  yip.
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 2000 7:42 PM
  Subject: Re: all done for now.........but what about drugs?
  The majority of random drupg tests are performed by urinalysis.  I‘m 
sure you have supplied plenty of them so far.  If they are conducting 
drug screening, that is the preferred method.  They do not expect every 
recruit to have a drug problem, they give you the benefit of the doubt.  
As for the next recruit in line, and his level of ability, you will 
always have those questions.  Just pay attention to everything around 
you, and you won‘t be caught short.
  Good luck..
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
A wizz test eh? I guess I should have known that 
but I
haven‘t been asked for one of those either. I did have to 
urinateon a
paper little stickthough. You know, the female corporal who was 
doing some
of themedical had no sense of humour when I proudly held it up for 
her to
see and said "See......I told you I wasn‘t pregnant!" 
First lesson learned: close wise-***  yip. 
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 
2000 7:42
  PM
  Subject: Re: all done for 
now.........but
  what about drugs?

  The majority of random drupg tests 
are performed
  by urinalysis. I‘m sure you have supplied plenty of them so 
far.
  If they are conducting drug screening, that is the preferred 
method.
  They do not expect every recruit to have a drug problem, they give you 
the
  benefit of the doubt. As for the next recruit in line, and his 
level of
  ability, you will always have those questions. Just pay 
attention to
  everything around you, and you won‘t be caught short.
  Good 
luck..
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 16:38:20 -0700*
Good one, too bad she didn‘t have a sense of humour.  I learned the hard 
way to save my jokes for after training times, when there were no staff 
around, the quicker you learn that the better.  It is no fun shining 
garbage cans with brasso all weekend.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob A.
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, September 20, 2000 6:43 PM
  Subject: FYI Dave RE:all done for now.........but what about drugs?
  A wizz test eh? I guess I should have known that but I haven‘t been 
asked for one of those either. I did have to urinate on a paper little 
stick though. You know, the female corporal who was doing some of the 
medical had no sense of humour when I proudly held it up for her to see 
and said "See......I told you I wasn‘t pregnant!"
  First lesson learned: close wise-***  yip.
  RobA
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: dave
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 2000 7:42 PM
    Subject: Re: all done for now.........but what about drugs?
    The majority of random drupg tests are performed by urinalysis.  I‘m 
sure you have supplied plenty of them so far.  If they are conducting 
drug screening, that is the preferred method.  They do not expect every 
recruit to have a drug problem, they give you the benefit of the doubt.  
As for the next recruit in line, and his level of ability, you will 
always have those questions.  Just pay attention to everything around 
you, and you won‘t be caught short.
    Good luck..
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Good one, too bad she didn‘t have a 
sense of
humour. I learned the hard way to save my jokes for after training 
times,
when there were no staff around, the quicker you learn that the 
better. It
is no fun shining garbage cans with brasso all weekend.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  A. 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, September 20, 
2000 6:43
  PM
  Subject: FYI Dave RE:all done 
for
  now.........but what about drugs?

  A wizz test eh? I guess I should have known 
that but I
  haven‘t been asked for one of those either. I did have to 
urinateon a
  paper little stickthough. You know, the female corporal who was 
doing
  some of themedical had no sense of humour when I proudly held it 
up for
  her to see and said "See......I told you I wasn‘t pregnant!" 
  First lesson learned: close wise-***  yip. 
  RobA

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    dave 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Tuesday, September 19, 
2000 7:42
    PM
    Subject: Re: all done for
    now.........but what about drugs?

    The majority of random drupg tests 
are
    performed by urinalysis. I‘m sure you have supplied plenty of 
them so
    far. If they are conducting drug screening, that is the 
preferred
    method. They do not expect every recruit to have a drug 
problem, they
    give you the benefit of the doubt. As for the next recruit in 
line,
    and his level of ability, you will always have those 
questions. Just
    pay attention to everything around you, and you won‘t be caught
    short.
    Good
luck..
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 20:48:00 -0600*
I went for a civvy whizz test last week. I told the lady clinician
that I hoped that the result of my test wouldn‘t keep me, age 57, out
of the Olympics :
The lady smiled and said she had learned that the Cdn athlete caught
with a banned substance in her urine, that was claiming that the
chemical must have occurred naturally in her system, had 16 times the
normal amount. I regret I didn‘t ask what the statistical standard
deviation was i.e. how average is average but I suspect 16 times
higher doesn‘t occur very often.
I then went to the xray clinic for photos. The sign on the wall asked
patients to inform the radiologist if there was any likelyhood of being
pregnant. I informed her in the negative. I think she had heard that
response from males before, but at least I was not put on defaulters
parade.
In case any of you are concerned all results were negative. I‘ll live
and I‘m healthy.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 22:57:15 -0400*
Hehehehe she had nadrolone for the ppl who lift weight or in sport that
subtance is associated with "Deca Durabolin" an anabolic steroid, but
nadrolone occur naturally
in women, but it can be produced in higher amount if the woman in question
was pregnant.
jf
Ian Edwards wrote:
> I went for a civvy whizz test last week. I told the lady clinician
> that I hoped that the result of my test wouldn‘t keep me, age 57, out
> of the Olympics :
>
> The lady smiled and said she had learned that the Cdn athlete caught
> with a banned substance in her urine, that was claiming that the
> chemical must have occurred naturally in her system, had 16 times the
> normal amount. I regret I didn‘t ask what the statistical standard
> deviation was i.e. how average is average but I suspect 16 times
> higher doesn‘t occur very often.
>
> I then went to the xray clinic for photos. The sign on the wall asked
> patients to inform the radiologist if there was any likelyhood of being
> pregnant. I informed her in the negative. I think she had heard that
> response from males before, but at least I was not put on defaulters
> parade.
>
> In case any of you are concerned all results were negative. I‘ll live
> and I‘m healthy.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

